# Crickets escaping! Please help!



## MickeysMummy (Sep 7, 2013)

Hey guys,

So, after months of planning I finally brought Billy the Bearded Dragon home yesterday. Things were going great until.... Feeding time. It was a nightmare, I had a mass cricket escape because they were climbing out of the air vents in my cricket pen! I ended up losing around 20 crickets in my house and the rest of the tub I set free in the garden because I couldn't transfer them back to a tub safely :-(


Please, has anyone got any idea how I can stop them escaping? I have read that brown crickets can jump 3/4ft!!!! Any suggestions will be massively appreciated. Thanks x


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

MickeysMummy said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So, after months of planning I finally brought Billy the Bearded Dragon home yesterday. Things were going great until.... Feeding time. It was a nightmare, I had a mass cricket escape because they were climbing out of the air vents in my cricket pen! I ended up losing around 20 crickets in my house and the rest of the tub I set free in the garden because I couldn't transfer them back to a tub safely :-(
> 
> ...


slap a few cm's of vaciline or however you spell it, on. that will stop them climbing  
you shouldnt have set them free either!


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

What I did when I kept a large amount of crickets was to use a laundry basket, it was too tall for them to jump out and the sides too slippery to climb. When I wanted some I just dipped a pot in!


----------



## harry136 (Aug 2, 2012)

Rather than using propper vents, use some close weave plastic mesh the holes are half mm wide. Can be easily bought on a well known auction site


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

for future reference, ur not meant to release them. They aren't native to the uk, therefor shouldn't be released. Especially not in large quantities, they could be damaging to the environment! :2thumb:


----------



## Discodaz (Aug 7, 2013)

Yeah. The top of the tub needs to have a mesh on it..crickets are a pain in the arse anyway..it may work you your advantage to stop with crickets and use hoppers..they are far far easier to deal with..simply empty them into a tub then when its feeding time,just take them out one by one by the back leg..if you don't feel comfortable doing this,you can use tweezers to catch them..they are very slow compared to crix. 

Daz


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

just to add as others have said it's not fair to release them into the wild....by the way great fim that "Into the Wild" :lol2:

I freeze any I don't use, maybe that is cruel too but can't think of a better way? I know some people offer left overs to rep shops for free, but I don't have one near.

As for escapees, I use a biggish storage box, the £5 things you see in all the cheap shops, they are just big enough for them not to be able to jump out and come with a lid, the box is no air tight so not air holes needed, I just open the lid once a day to freshen the air in there, put loads of toilet rolls in, keep one up tap it into a small box, whilst still inside the big one, job done.


----------



## MickeysMummy (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you all for your help. I really appreciate it.

I know crickets are not native to the uk, and they shouldn't be set free but with respect, if its a choice of having 100 crickets running around my house or letting them go in the garden, then the garden wins! I'm hoping I won't ever be forced to do that again though!

Again, thank you all for your help x


----------



## Discodaz (Aug 7, 2013)

Still waiting for photos of the new arrival:whistling2:

Daz


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

Discodaz said:


> Still waiting for photos of the new arrival:whistling2:
> 
> Daz


she has to wait for it to return, it's on walk about in the garden looking for the crickets :whistling2:


----------



## KingRedbeardI (Aug 27, 2013)

I use a 64L RUB. I have a small cricket keeper and whatever cricket boxes you get when you buy them in there, so I don't set them free in the RUB. The RUB is simply an extra obstacle for them if they do manage to escape out of the cricket keeper. Have never had an escapee this way : victory: you do have to drill a lot of air holes though, and when you open the lid it REEEKS.

The RUBs can be expensive depending on where you get the deep ones from, on amazon they're like £15. But I was given mine for free.


----------



## Discodaz (Aug 7, 2013)

Jebb said:


> she has to wait for it to return, it's on walk about in the garden looking for the crickets :whistling2:




Pmsl jebb....

Daz


----------



## MickeysMummy (Sep 7, 2013)

Well, I would show pics but... I'm new to this and don't know how... Don't laugh! Lol


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

MickeysMummy said:


> Well, I would show pics but... I'm new to this and don't know how... Don't laugh! Lol



do you know how to use Photobucket?

if so it's just a matter of copying the link from there and pasting it in your post on here, if you don't know how to use Photobucket then it gets a bit harder.


----------



## MickeysMummy (Sep 7, 2013)

Oh, I used to use photo bucket years ago, I'm sure I could work it out. I'll have a look, thanks! Back in a few years when I've figured it out, lol


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

MickeysMummy said:


> Oh, I used to use photo bucket years ago, I'm sure I could work it out. I'll have a look, thanks! Back in a few years when I've figured it out, lol


glad to help if you get stuck, just give a shout, I'm no expert but I'm sure between the two of us we can do it.


----------



## MickeysMummy (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you so much, I have managed to upload the picture, now I'm on the page where it says "links to share this picture" but I'm not sure which link to paste? Thank you x


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

MickeysMummy said:


> Thank you so much, I have managed to upload the picture, now I'm on the page where it says "links to share this picture" but I'm not sure which link to paste? Thank you x



just click your mouse in the bottom box, think there are about 4 different ones, it's the bottom one anyway,it will say "coping"then in a post on here right click in the box and choose "paste" it will paste the link, it will look like a whole load of writing, once you post your thread the picture will show up.


----------



## MickeysMummy (Sep 7, 2013)

http://[URL=http://s1362.photobucket.com/user/MickeysMummy/media/image_zpse3a91d2a.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## MickeysMummy (Sep 7, 2013)

Oohhh, I did it!  thank you! x


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

MickeysMummy said:


> Oohhh, I did it!  thank you! x



:no1:

was worth the effort, it looks a great setup you have there.


----------



## MickeysMummy (Sep 7, 2013)

Can I ask you something else as well... I have his lights set on a timer to come on at 10am and go off at 11pm. When they went off last night, he went straight to sleep behind a log in the corner of the viv in the cool side. At 10:15 this morning, I checked him to give his breakfast etc, and he was still in the exact same spot and I picked him up and he felt really cold. He didn't attempt to move to the hotter side himself so I put him in his basking spot. Is that normal? For him to just stay in the one place all night and feel really cold in the morning? I was worried. Also he doesn't seem to be going up to his basking spot himself, I keep putting him up there after feeding as I'm worried about him digesting his food. Sorry about the essay! x


----------



## Sjames (Apr 8, 2013)

MickeysMummy said:


> Can I ask you something else as well... I have his lights set on a timer to come on at 10am and go off at 11pm. When they went off last night, he went straight to sleep behind a log in the corner of the viv in the cool side. At 10:15 this morning, I checked him to give his breakfast etc, and he was still in the exact same spot and I picked him up and he felt really cold. He didn't attempt to move to the hotter side himself so I put him in his basking spot. Is that normal? For him to just stay in the one place all night and feel really cold in the morning? I was worried. Also he doesn't seem to be going up to his basking spot himself, I keep putting him up there after feeding as I'm worried about him digesting his food. Sorry about the essay! x


I use tights over the lids to stop any escapes it's a good way. Also lights should be on for 12 and off for 12. You've got him so he's probly settling so give him a week or so to get use to his new home


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

MickeysMummy said:


> Can I ask you something else as well... I have his lights set on a timer to come on at 10am and go off at 11pm. When they went off last night, he went straight to sleep behind a log in the corner of the viv in the cool side. At 10:15 this morning, I checked him to give his breakfast etc, and he was still in the exact same spot and I picked him up and he felt really cold. He didn't attempt to move to the hotter side himself so I put him in his basking spot. Is that normal? For him to just stay in the one place all night and feel really cold in the morning? I was worried. Also he doesn't seem to be going up to his basking spot himself, I keep putting him up there after feeding as I'm worried about him digesting his food. Sorry about the essay! x


they drop to sleep at lights out no matter where they are, so it's good you have the lights on a timer as he may learn to move to a fav sleeping spot just before lights out, but they can sleep in weird positions so it doesn't really matter, as long as your house doesn't drop below say 10c at night, he will be fine, in fact they need a good night drop to get a good night/.day cycle so lights off and heat off is perfect, but as said just make sure in winter in doesn't go really low.

He will move when he is ready, so just leave him be in the morning.

Just incase you don't know, don't feed him just before lights out, say for 2 hours as he needs the heat to digest his food. sorry if you already know that :blush:


----------



## MickeysMummy (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you! That's put my mind at ease a lot, I was worried! 
I did know about the feeding times but I honestly really do appreciate the help, I've read so much online and tried so hard to prepare but you know, it's always different when you actually get them! 
I'll post another picture so you can see the full set up. Thanks again x


----------



## MickeysMummy (Sep 7, 2013)

http://[URL=http://s1362.photobucket.com/user/MickeysMummy/media/image_zpsffb100e8.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2013)

Grab some cheapo cockroach traps for your herp room off ebay. I found they were terrible at catching cockroaches but brilliant with crickets!


----------



## Sjames (Apr 8, 2013)

MickeysMummy said:


> http://[URL=http://s1362.photobucket.com/user/MickeysMummy/media/image_zpsffb100e8.jpg.html]image[/URL]


Nice viv your have a very happy beardie.
He looks lost in there bless him


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

MickeysMummy said:


> http://http://s1362.photobucket.com/user/MickeysMummy/media/image_zpsffb100e8.jpg.htmlimage



wow loving it, a great piece of wood you have there, and a hammock too :2thumb:


didn't really answer your question about him not moving...yeah they sleep where they drop and don't move as a rule, I guess it's because there is no point as the night time temps are the same, so no need to move to find a warmer spot.

No stopping you now with the pics, it's what we like on here, you can't post too many pics :lol2:


----------



## MickeysMummy (Sep 7, 2013)

I know bless him, he's so diddy and the viv is so big! But I went straight for a 4ft viv so I didn't have to move him again once he was settled, it wasn't cheap but hey, who cares, lol.

Thank you all so much, you don't know what a help you've all been x


----------



## Sjames (Apr 8, 2013)

MickeysMummy said:


> I know bless him, he's so diddy and the viv is so big! But I went straight for a 4ft viv so I didn't have to move him again once he was settled, it wasn't cheap but hey, who cares, lol.
> 
> Thank you all so much, you don't know what a help you've all been x


Best way for sure not alot of people get the correct size straight away


----------



## MickeysMummy (Sep 7, 2013)

Sjames said:


> Best way for sure not alot of people get the correct size straight away


Well pets at home were trying to get me to buy a 3ft viv at first but I was armed with knowledge from the net, lol


----------



## Sjames (Apr 8, 2013)

MickeysMummy said:


> Well pets at home were trying to get me to buy a 3ft viv at first but I was armed with knowledge from the net, lol


Standard trick, out grow it and you would be back in for a bigger one. Good on you stick to your guns


----------



## Discodaz (Aug 7, 2013)

Lovely looking set up you have and a very handsome beardie,lol

2 things i would alter..you have a stick on exotera thermometer...is this what your using to measure temps? If so,they are nowhere near accurate enough im afraid.you need a digital probe thermometer set on your basking spot.temps are vital to you beardies health.

Second thing is your lights time cycle..i have mine set to come on at 8.30 am and off again at 10. Im not saying mine is the correct way but if your beardie is naturally going to sleep about 10 then thats lights off time.imo.

Other than that,dont worry about where he sleeps,if hes too cold he will move.

As others have said,they tend to sleep wherever they are when lights go off,thats normal..George ( my dragon ) has over the last couple of weeks been dozing off just as lights are about to switch off.when they go off he scampers down to a little pit in the sand he dug out..he sleeps there every night now.

Daz


----------



## MickeysMummy (Sep 7, 2013)

Discodaz said:


> Lovely looking set up you have and a very handsome beardie,lol
> 
> 2 things i would alter..you have a stick on exotera thermometer...is this what your using to measure temps? If so,they are nowhere near accurate enough im afraid.you need a digital probe thermometer set on your basking spot.temps are vital to you beardies health.
> 
> ...


No the exo terra stick on thingy you can see is the hygrometer, I have two exo terra digital thermometers either side of the viv to measure the temps, you can slightly see one on the right sticking out. I am considering getting a te,p gun also, just to be sure.

You may be right about te times though, I went for 10am to 11pm because it suits my schedule better but if it would be better for him I'd happily change that. Thank you


----------



## Discodaz (Aug 7, 2013)

My appologies...i can see the probe on the right now.but that does need to be set on the basking spot directly under the bulb...up there you may be getting say 110 degrees but under the basking bulb it may be 130 which is far too hot..

Re light times..im just saying what i do,not saying its best..im sure others will have differing times..

Daz


----------



## MickeysMummy (Sep 7, 2013)

Discodaz said:


> My appologies...i can see the probe on the right now.but that does need to be set on the basking spot directly under the bulb...up there you may be getting say 110 degrees but under the basking bulb it may be 130 which is far too hot..
> 
> Re light times..im just saying what i do,not saying its best..im sure others will have differing times..
> 
> Daz


Ah I see, yeah I did think I didn't have the probe in the right place but god, it's so hard to get a straight answer off the net!

So I should put the probe directly on the bamboo root that he basks on? Sorry if I'm being daft, thanks for your help x


----------



## Sjames (Apr 8, 2013)

MickeysMummy said:


> Ah I see, yeah I did think I didn't have the probe in the right place but god, it's so hard to get a straight answer off the net!
> 
> So I should put the probe directly on the bamboo root that he basks on? Sorry if I'm being daft, thanks for your help x


Yeah then you can get the correct temps then


----------



## Discodaz (Aug 7, 2013)

Yes..as i said,i made the same mistake when i first got george..i never understood why he didnt use his basking spot..then i realised he would be toast if he had,lol..

Its all a learning curve...

Please let us know the difference in temps once you move it

Daz


----------



## MickeysMummy (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you, I will do that straight away x


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Heat guns are good, but you can't just point and click with them as you think you can with a beardie setup. They measure surface temp and not the air temps we use as guides. Be careful with it. 

What you need to do is to get your temps using digital thermometers first, then spot check with the temp gun and write down what those temps are using the gun, there could be a discrepancy due to which surface your using. Your basking surface is wood, so it will not hold surface heat very well like slate would. meaning if you zapped it with a heat gun you would get the impression that your basking temp is too low and start tweeking it up....if you try set your surface temp on wood using a heat gun at 100F + then your actual air temp there will be sky high.

Once you get one then shout up and we can help you on how to work out what temp your spot checking.

That thermometer on the right hand wall wants to be around 6 inches from the bottom of the viv. Where it is its reading the ambient temps in a place where your dragon will hardly ever be sitting. You need to read the temperatures on the same level as your dragons normal hight. Its not really telling you anything where it is, as its not the basking spot temp and its not the hot side ambient temp there.


----------



## MickeysMummy (Sep 7, 2013)

Ok thank you, as soon as I've sorted it i will post. In the meantime, here's a pic of my gorgeous boy! 

http://[URL=http://s1362.photobucket.com/user/MickeysMummy/media/image_zpseb129232.jpg.html]


----------



## Discodaz (Aug 7, 2013)

Lol,my son has them batman pyjamas,lol...hes gorgeous

Daz


----------



## MickeysMummy (Sep 7, 2013)

Discodaz said:


> Lol,my son has them batman pyjamas,lol...hes gorgeous
> 
> Daz


Just so we are clear... Those jarmas are so not mine! They're the boyfriends, lol. And thank you


----------



## Discodaz (Aug 7, 2013)

To late,we are always gonna know you as the one in the batman pj's..lol

Daz


----------



## MickeysMummy (Sep 7, 2013)

Discodaz said:


> To late,we are always gonna know you as the one in the batman pj's..lol
> 
> Daz


Damn it... Lol


----------



## Sjames (Apr 8, 2013)

Good looking beardie!


----------



## MickeysMummy (Sep 7, 2013)

Well, it turns out you were right. Where the probe was earlier was completely wrong and in turn, my basking spot was way too high! Input the probe on it and was getting a reading of 126F! I have now rejigged everything and fixed the probe on the basking spot and I'm getting a reading of 106F. 
I am so glad my boy was smart enough to not sit under it himself and even more so, glad that you guys saw I had it wrong. Thank you so much x


----------



## Discodaz (Aug 7, 2013)

You will find he starts basking now...we done..if you struggle to get the right gradient,,ie 80 cold side 95 hot and basking at 110. Approx temps,then you can adjust the hight to the basking bulb till you have them set correct..

If you ever need help,or in any doubt about anything,just ask..

See ya later batman

Daz


----------



## MickeysMummy (Sep 7, 2013)

Discodaz said:


> You will find he starts basking now...we done..if you struggle to get the right gradient,,ie 80 cold side 95 hot and basking at 110. Approx temps,then you can adjust the hight to the basking bulb till you have them set correct..
> 
> If you ever need help,or in any doubt about anything,just ask..
> 
> ...


Lol, I'm forever going to regret posting that pic ain't I? 

Here's a couple of pics of my newly rejigged set up and hopefully, a much happier little man! (Who as of today is now called George instead of Billy as the request of my brother!)

http://[URL=http://s1362.photobucket.com/user/MickeysMummy/media/image_zps214c8250.jpg.html]







[/URL]

http://[URL=http://s1362.photobucket.com/user/MickeysMummy/media/image_zps01a809a1.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## Discodaz (Aug 7, 2013)

Cool...mines called george...he looks happy enough.i like the viv background also..ive been toying with getting one for mine but cant make my mind up

Daz


----------



## MickeysMummy (Sep 7, 2013)

Discodaz said:


> Cool...mines called george...he looks happy enough.i like the viv background also..ive been toying with getting one for mine but cant make my mind up
> 
> Daz


I tell ya what, they're not easy to find! I went to every pet shop and reptile shop I could because I wanted to look at them first but could only find ones for fish tanks. I finally found that one on ebay for £1 per ft. Not bad I thought!


----------



## Discodaz (Aug 7, 2013)

Well about 40 miles from me is leaping lizards in York..its a decent shop and they do viv backgrounds but its a fair distance just forthat so,like you ive looked at the ones on ebay. I may get one..at a few quid you've lost nothing if you don't like it.

Daz


----------



## MickeysMummy (Sep 7, 2013)

Discodaz said:


> Well about 40 miles from me is leaping lizards in York..its a decent shop and they do viv backgrounds but its a fair distance just forthat so,like you ive looked at the ones on ebay. I may get one..at a few quid you've lost nothing if you don't like it.
> 
> Daz


Yeah exactly. The one I got was double sided too, the other side has rocks on it. Was fairly easy to cut to size and fit as well so can't ask for much more!
I've seen those like, polystyrene ones that the dragons can run up but for one, they're pretty expensive, and two, reviews say that dragons claws rip chunks out of it. So didn't see any point in that


----------



## Discodaz (Aug 7, 2013)

MickeysMummy said:


> Yeah exactly. The one I got was double sided too, the other side has rocks on it. Was fairly easy to cut to size and fit as well so can't ask for much more!
> I've seen those like, polystyrene ones that the dragons can run up but for one, they're pretty expensive, and two, reviews say that dragons claws rip chunks out of it. So didn't see any point in that


They are expensive yes..most make their own..tbh,its very easy to do with a little patience..beardies often do pull chunks out of it..but its easily touched back up to be honest.

Give me a few mins and i will show you a youtube vid of a lovely beardie viv this guy made himself..

Daz


----------



## MickeysMummy (Sep 7, 2013)

Discodaz said:


> They are expensive yes..most make their own..tbh,its very easy to do with a little patience..beardies often do pull chunks out of it..but its easily touched back up to be honest.
> 
> Give me a few mins and i will show you a youtube vid of a lovely beardie viv this guy made himself..
> 
> Daz


Cool, Okies


----------



## Discodaz (Aug 7, 2013)

Dunno how to post vids here so here's the link

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Cidiosztwjs


How natural does that look

Daz


----------



## MickeysMummy (Sep 7, 2013)

Discodaz said:


> Dunno how to post vids here so here's the link
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Cidiosztwjs
> 
> ...


Wow!... That is amazing! I bet that took some right work! Very spoilt beardies there, lol.

A quick question, in your cricket tubs, do you sometimes get like... Worm thingies and beetle looking thingies? What's that about? And what do I do with them? Lol


----------



## TheGuvnor (Apr 26, 2013)

The breeders use them to clean up the cricket sh*t . Just leave them to it mate.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Discodaz (Aug 7, 2013)

MickeysMummy said:


> Wow!... That is amazing! I bet that took some right work! Very spoilt beardies there, lol.
> 
> A quick question, in your cricket tubs, do you sometimes get like... Worm thingies and beetle looking thingies? What's that about? And what do I do with them? Lol


Er,yes and no..yes because up its normal to get them in the pre packs..dunno why it just happens sometimes.i dont feed them,i just wait till they die then bin em..and no because...i dont use crickets..i hate them,they are difficult to handle and a nightmare to catch the uneaten ones..

I use hoppers,bit more expensive but sooooo much easier to deal with and wont bite your dragon if left overnight..i also use dubia raches that i breed and morioworms..i will introduce calci worms and wax worms and silk worms when i find a decent supplier..

Daz


----------



## TheGuvnor (Apr 26, 2013)

Silk worms are soooooooo hard to get here at the moment. Shame as my Dragon loves them, and want to try my Rankin on them 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## MickeysMummy (Sep 7, 2013)

Ah! Ok cool, thank you x


----------



## MickeysMummy (Sep 7, 2013)

My baby just had his dinner, 4 hoppers. Not really sure if that's enough? But they are pretty huge in comparison to the crickets which he normally eats around 10 of


----------



## Discodaz (Aug 7, 2013)

Its hard to say if its enough as they are all different in the amounts they eat.

The general rule is, give them as much as they will eat in 15 minutes.

Daz


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Buy a large ceramic dog bowl. Crickets have a very hard time jumping out of them, There legs just slip from under them. But it's still best to fine mesh you vents as some cricket may crawl on you dragon and jump out when he's eating them.


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Thats looking loads better now, with the wood sloped like that its giving him a nice choice on basking temperatures to choose from.

Those little black grubs in with the crickets are the lava of the Carpet beetle, squish them and make sure they never get out in the house. They are detritivores and will eat anything organic, such as leather, cotton.....you definitely don't want to be infested with them.






TheGuvnor said:


> Silk worms are soooooooo hard to get here at the moment. Shame as my Dragon loves them, and want to try my Rankin on them :smile:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


once my bug room is finished being revamped Guv I'll possibly be growing up some silkworms again. I'll give you a shout if I do.


----------



## Discodaz (Aug 7, 2013)

nicnet said:


> Thats looking loads better now, with the wood sloped like that its giving him a nice choice on basking temperatures to choose from.
> 
> Those little black grubs in with the crickets are the lava of the Carpet beetle, squish them and make sure they never get out in the house. They are detritivores and will eat anything organic, such as leather, cotton.....you definitely don't want to be infested with them.
> 
> ...


And me....dont forget me

Daz


----------



## Sjames (Apr 8, 2013)

Discodaz said:


> Dunno how to post vids here so here's the link
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Cidiosztwjs
> 
> ...


That's a nice viv but god knows how all them dragons live in there happy!!


----------



## Sjames (Apr 8, 2013)

TheGuvnor said:


> Silk worms are soooooooo hard to get here at the moment. Shame as my Dragon loves them, and want to try my Rankin on them
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


Essex reptiles sell silk worms pretty cheap and there good quality.


----------



## Discodaz (Aug 7, 2013)

Yeah,that is questionable, but...credit where its due..thats an impressive habitat

Daz


----------



## Sjames (Apr 8, 2013)

Discodaz said:


> Yeah,that is questionable, but...credit where its due..thats an impressive habitat
> 
> Daz


Yeah don't get me wrong not taking nothing away from the build I wish I could have something as big as that and as nice.


----------



## Discodaz (Aug 7, 2013)

Me too mate...its like something you see in a zoo...wife would kill me if i suggested building something that size,lol

Daz


----------



## Sjames (Apr 8, 2013)

Discodaz said:


> Me too mate...its like something you see in a zoo...wife would kill me if i suggested building something that size,lol
> 
> Daz


Yeah same she would go ballistic it's not even worth mentioning. In the process of trying to get a T but she's having none of it.


----------



## Discodaz (Aug 7, 2013)

Dont blame her to be fair..lol. Frighten the life out of me..

Fascinating but...wouldnt want one

Daz


----------



## MickeysMummy (Sep 7, 2013)

Call me thick but... What's a T? Lol


----------



## Sjames (Apr 8, 2013)

MickeysMummy said:


> Call me thick but... What's a T? Lol


A Tarantula


----------



## TheGuvnor (Apr 26, 2013)

nicnet said:


> once my bug room is finished being revamped Guv I'll possibly be growing up some silkworms again. I'll give you a shout if I do.


Nicnet, if you could that would be quality. Legend 


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## MickeysMummy (Sep 7, 2013)

Sod that... Omg


----------



## Discodaz (Aug 7, 2013)

MickeysMummy said:


> Sod that... Omg


My sentiments exactly....lol

Daz


----------

